# Yakmate 3 bags or similar



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

that looks good. i think i have seen a post with someones yak in it with one of those, or similar at least. I reckon you cant go wrong.

Are they expensive mate?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> that looks good. i think i have seen a post with someones yak in it with one of those, or similar at least


See Big Game at the top of the rigged yaks section.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Almost bought one, thought I would wait for others to buy first...

I dont like crates, never used one but they look the goods.

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=19039


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, that's my BG with the Yakmate 3 fitted..

Here's an article I posted on my local forum a while back.

http://anglersafloat.proboards107.com/index.cgi?board=whatwhenandhow&action=display&thread=3005

I've clocked up a few trips with it, and bar a slight niggle with the 'stainless' drain rings rusting it's a cracking piece of kit. Well organised and everything is accessible. Access is easy, best to sit side saddle or at least swing one leg over the yak. If you have space go for the 'long' version as you can remove a tackle box and fit flasks, etc is the space. It come with a coolbag which I keep my food in, plus a drybox to keep car keys, wallet, etc.

If it's of any use I can take a photo of what I tend to carry spead out.. give you an idea of capacity.


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

They look really good. Really neat and tidy. I might look at getting one as I don't really like the crate setup I have


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Must admit when V8ROB said gday I thought that kit looked the ducks guts. Was wondering where I may get my hands on one.


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately this post was corrupted by my server.

If you go to my blog link below and look through gear reviews you'll find my article on the yakmate.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Rob, thankyou very much for taking the time to give us a detailed report mate!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes thanks Rob, a well set out unit. Very tidy.


----------

